# Gigi Hadid - the Alberta Ferretti show during Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2017/18 in Milan, Italy. 02/22/ 2017 (42x) Update



## pool21 (23 Feb. 2017)




----------



## Voyeurfriend (23 Feb. 2017)

*AW: Gigi Hadid - the Alberta Ferretti show during Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2017/18 in Milan, Italy. 02/22/ 2017 (16x)*

Gigi ist eine absolute Schönheit!


----------



## Punisher (23 Feb. 2017)

*AW: Gigi Hadid - the Alberta Ferretti show during Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2017/18 in Milan, Italy. 02/22/ 2017 (16x)*

danke schön


----------



## ass20 (23 Feb. 2017)

*AW: Gigi Hadid - the Alberta Ferretti show during Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2017/18 in Milan, Italy. 02/22/ 2017 (16x)*

Thanks for Gigi


----------



## brian69 (23 Feb. 2017)

*update x26*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------

